# P0449 & P0498 Emission System Vent Valve/Solenoid Circuit



## rewade63 (Oct 25, 2017)

I did locate the issue this morning. Some rodent did chew on the wiring to/from the EVAP vent solenoid valve. Looks like I am going to just take it to the dealer to have it fixed as I am not sure how the canister is mounted so I can remove it to splice the wires.

Looks like I am going to end up having to spend the $175.00 for the electronic (USB) version of the repair manual set. It would be nice to have the books, but they are $350.00.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Ultrasonic Pest Controllers*

After a similar incident I placed these around the vehicle parking area. Never had another issue.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bell-Howell-3-Pack-Ultrasonic-Pest-Repellers-with-Night-Light/34685802


----------

